# Haunted Hawaii 2008



## time2dive (Dec 29, 2007)

My 2008 Halloween









Click on the link below for my Halloween
http://www.firediving.com/halloween2008.htm


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Looks great!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That grinning ghoul coming out of the ground and the skellie with shades crack me up!

Well done, and so nice that there was the added bonus of a good cause that benefited from your time and efforts.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Outstanding job! Everything looks wonderfully creepy and I love the gate rattling and great sound effects. Well done my friend, very well done!


----------



## ScareySuzie (Oct 17, 2006)

Great Job!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

great pics time3dive

the chained doors turned out cool
88 pds of food sounds like a good turnout


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Very nice and for a great charity.


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Enjoyed your website and photos. You do a great yard haunt. Thanks so much for sharing. Really enjoyed the skelly in the cage too.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Great pictures. Nice job.


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Looks pretty good. Keep it up!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

awesome! Love the skele with shades something about him.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

looks cool -t2d ,love the doors


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

The locked gates are outstanding! Nice concept - that must have had the TOTs shaking in their shoes. Well done!


----------

